# Neofinetia Falcata 'Suikaden'



## DukeBoxer (Jul 27, 2008)

Another one here...This one is pretty cool. It has nice curved bean leaves and the flowers have green tips.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, I like this variety too...your pics make me realize I've got to search one out the next time at the local fuukiran nursery.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2008)

Who was looking for a Neo with green tips?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2008)

Headmistress!


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep that was me...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2008)

Heather said:


> Yep that was me...


OK -- so how are you going to beg this plant off DukeBoxer?


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 28, 2008)

Not yet Heather...but I do have a 1 blooming size division of Gojofukurin that I'd trade


----------

